
Sydney now runs on 100% renewable energy - aritraghosh007
https://electrek.co/2020/07/06/egeb-the-city-of-sydney-100-renewable-energy-arc-marine-reef-cubes-offshore-wind/
======
simonrobb
Link text should match the article headline; City of Sydney is a much smaller
municipality than Greater Sydney, as this title suggests.

------
Krssst
I see nothing about where power comes from when there is neither wind nor sun.
Are they using storage or just using the national grid? If it is the latter,
can we truly say they run on 100% renewable?

